# what to look for



## Nightingale (Sep 20, 2003)

what do you look for in a good tai chi school?


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Sep 20, 2003)

Pretty much what you would look for in any other martial arts school.  Look at the students (both seniors and rookies) and ask yourself if that's where you want to be some day.  Watch the classes and see if you "fit" well with the instructor and his/her teaching style. Some instructors are very focused in their teaching, others prefer a relaxed learning environment.  Which would you prefer?  Research the instructor, see how long he/she has been teaching and who was his/her instructor, instructor's instructor, and so forth.  Most legit instructors can name their lineage back at least three generations.  Check them out to see if they really studied with the person(s) indicated or if they are "seminar wonders" or "video masters".  Look also for an instructor who teaches both the martial and health aspects of the art to some degree.  Ignoring one or the other will only give you a "partial art".


----------



## stickarts (Sep 21, 2003)

I only dabbled in tai chi for awhile but one thing that impressed me about the teacher was that he really lived his tai chi philosophy day in and day out.
He was personable and easy going yet really also understood the "nuts and bolts" of the art as far as martial application as well as the health aspects.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stickarts _
> *I only dabbled in tai chi for awhile but one thing that impressed me about the teacher was that he really lived his tai chi philosophy day in and day out.*



Yes, I've thought that about the two Tai Chi teachers I've known.


----------



## Seigi (Sep 25, 2003)

My Tai Chi Instructor impressed me the first day by being patient, explaining everything clearly & living by what he taught.


----------



## Karasu Tengu (Sep 25, 2003)

IMHO
1.  Do they exhibit the "traits" of Tai Chi.
     Breathing 
     Balance
     Form
     Calmness
     Centeredness
     Circularity
to name a few.

2.  Do they and can they explain the application of every technique within the forms and how the energy is used or are they merely doing what I refer to as "celestal posturing".  Wave Hands Like Clouds (or similar names) is one that comes to mind.  I once asked a "Tai Chi" Instructor from the "Self Help" center across from our school (yes we teach Tai Chi) to explain this movement.  I thought I was going to wet my pants when she gave me her answer. :rofl:  

3.  Is Chi Gong training a part of their program.

4.  Plus the sentiments expressed in members previous posts.


----------

